# First Casey and now Gypsy 2 months later



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

First Casey and now Gypsy. She has had IBD for a year now. Have not been able to control it. She had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy in July. Came back fine. 4 different vets and steroids, antibiotics and everything you could image. Changed her diet Numerous times. Still, bloody stools. Had her anal glands expressed a month ago and they said they couldn't feel anything unusual in there. Well, 2 d...ays ago on Casey's 2 month anniversary of her death, Gypsy started hemorrhaging from her rectum. I took her in and they found a tumor the size of an orange blocking her rectum. They did a biopsy and we are waiting on results, but the vet said it looks bad. Is already in her lymph nodes. She has taken a turn for the worse now in the past 2 days. Bleeding a lot! Lethargic... All she wants to do is lay under a bush in the back yard. Day and night. She doesn't even want to come in. I do bring her in and she only stays for a little while. I keep her sheets clean because there is so much blood loss. We would let her go home with Casey now, but the vet said to wait for the biopsy results. Even though he is not hopeful.
If we euthanize we will have the vet come to our house and do it so she can be surrounded by her family.
We are giving her pain meds and trying to keep her comfortable. Telling her how loved she is and what a good dog she is. Hugging and kissing her. My heart is breaking like you can't believe. Will probably have to euthanize her when the biopsy comes back, Unless a miracle happens.
Kaiser has never been an only dog. I'm worried about losing him too. The 3 of them were such a tight knit pac.
The vet said a small bit of fecal matter can still get by, so she isn't completely blocked. Every time she tries to go, only blood comes out.
The tumor is so large that they would have to split her pelvis and come in through her stomach on one side and then come up through the rectum on the other side.
Major surgery and very hard to get clean margins. Her lymph nodes are already enlarged so it already spread.
Not sure of her age because she was a rescue, but we think about 9.5 years. Even younger than Casey.
I am so numb and my heart is breaking at the same time.
Please say a prayer for Gypsy.
Thank You
Brigitte


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for Gypsy and you. My prayers are w/ you at this terrible time. I hope Gypsy beats this and you have more time. Please take care of yourself.

Maggi


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about what is going on with Gypsy. I pray that Gypsy will be able to overcome this and you getting that miracle. My thoughts and best wishes are with you and Gypsy.


----------



## TtailSteve (Dec 25, 2011)

I am so sorry. I know your dogs, like many / most of us, are as close as any family member. I wish you peace in this difficult time. I wish there was something more than words we could do.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of this news. Your family and Gypsy are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------

